# Looking for a club



## detroitreds (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the best way to find a club in my area? I live in the Atlanta, GA area.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.antiquebottles.com/clubs.html


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2011)

that list is not complete and a little out of date.  There are quite a few other clubs too.  A good way to find clubs is to find other diggers and collectors.  Often there are collectors who do swap meets and have space in antique stores.  Find the guy who always has lots of good bottles!  Another resource although also incomplete as its only for associated clubs is here, at the federation of historic bottle collectors website:

http://www.fohbc.org/affiliated-clubs/


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 10, 2011)

The club I'm in has pretty much no information about it anywhere online, but it's still relatively active. I found it through a local digger, who I found through a plumber! Oddly enough lots of plumbers are bottle diggers. Ask your plumber, I say! Worked for me... []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)

Once upon a time, there was:

 "Feb 1, 2003
 Rome, GA	The West Georgia Bottle & Collectibles Club Show & Sale, Sat 8am-3pm at the Rome Civic Center, Turner McCall Blvd, Rome, GA. Info: Jerry Mitchell, PO Box 475, Bremen, GA 30110, Phone: (770) 537-3725, Email: mitjt@hotmail.com or Bob Jenkins, PH: (770) 834-0736." From.


----------



## epackage (Dec 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> The club I'm in has pretty much no information about it anywhere online, but it's still relatively active. I found it through a local digger, who I found through a plumber! Oddly enough lots of plumbers are bottle diggers. Ask your plumber, I say! Worked for me... []


 Plumbers are GODS


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Gromit0299 (Dec 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> The club I'm in has pretty much no information about it anywhere online, but it's still relatively active. I found it through a local digger, who I found through a plumber! Oddly enough lots of plumbers are bottle diggers. Ask your plumber, I say! Worked for me... []


 

 I've been trying to do that too, because I know at one point, there was a Philly one.  Not sure if it exists, still or not, but thankfully, there's such a great load of diggers more local to us, you know?


----------



## carobran (Dec 20, 2011)

There are no clubs around here that i know of,the one in Carthage just puts on the bottle show and doesnt have meetings or anything,and the other 2 in MS are for JIM BEAM collectors[8|][&o]


----------

